# Santa Came Early: New higher-power side-scan sonar fish



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Santa (the UPS guy) dropped off a new side-scan sonar fish today. My old fish could go down to 150' and scanned a 600' wide (max) path. The new fish can go down to 500' and will scan up to a 3,200' wide path. It should also provide slightly higher resolution images of close targets.

I welcome your suggestions for things and places to scan.

Bryan


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice can't wait to see your posts!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Scan the Edge spots...*

Always wondered what all that stuff on the fish finder was.
And if you find some really good spots PM me the coordinates??? :thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

What brand is it?

Any pics of scans would be great to see. Can't wait.

How about some stuff 15-20 miles and closer to shore?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

HOLY CRAP, 500 and 3200'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> What brand is it?


Here is a link to info on the my new system: http://www.jwfishers.com/sss.htm

I also picked up 300' of tow cable and the mapping software.




aroundthehorn said:


> Any pics of scans would be great to see. Can't wait.
> 
> How about some stuff 15-20 miles and closer to shore?


Sure, I'll post some pics and numbers.

With sealark's help, I am planning to dive some big rock formations out past the edge. Most are in 180-250' of water. A few are down past 300'. 

However, I would like to get pictures of some stuff closer in. Let me know if you can think of anything specific that would be intersting.

Bryan


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

What does something like that cost? Do you have to have a genset to power the unit? Sounds like something with that power would draw quite a few amps. BTW, if you need another hand from from time to time, I'm going to have quite a few days off between now and Spring Break.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Burnt Drag said:


> What does something like that cost? Do you have to have a genset to power the unit? Sounds like something with that power would draw quite a few amps. BTW, if you need another hand from from time to time, I'm going to have quite a few days off between now and Spring Break.


Thanks!

You can run it all day off of a marine 12v battery. My old sonar fish, plus a laptop, oniy uses about 10 amp hours during a day of scanning.


----------



## Texasgator (May 2, 2008)

That cost as much as my boat! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow ! nice, uh, i would have to sell my boat to buy one of those!! hehehehe, nice!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a bunch of places, got to those yet?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

just curious, but is there anyway to georectify those images and create a large digital map overlay?


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

did it cost $20,000 or 2000?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Addict'd said:


> just curious, but is there anyway to georectify those images and create a large digital map overlay?


Probably


----------

